

Mark Cuban on startup investing (and Gmail management) - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090115/mark-cubans-startup-investing-tips-buy-now-bonus-advice-how-to-manage-5000-emails-a-day/

======
vaksel
What other big name entrepreneurs are that accessible?

